# Miss this tool?



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Used a Yankee screwdriver everyday, but that was years ago.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Used to have one. Loved it.

They still make a variation of that.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Still have a couple and modified one bit for a 1/4” driver. 
Woo-Hoo old is new


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

radio208 said:


> And the occasional hole in the wall board when it slipped !


That's the one with the new fangled plastic handle, isn't it?


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

These were my dad's...wood handles.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

flyboy said:


> These were my dad's...wood handles.
> 
> View attachment 135462


Is that a nut driver on it?
Does that bit have the old style shank?

Mine are wooden handle also and I welded a 1/4 driver on to the old style shank


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

I don't like Yankees... of any kind.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

CoolWill said:


> I don't like Yankees... of any kind.


Still fighting the War Of Northern Aggression ?


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

radio208 said:


> And the occasional hole in the wall board when it slipped !


That’s a real cordless screwdriver, but I prefer mine with a battery!


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

460 Delta said:


> Still fighting the War Of Northern Aggression ?


These days it's more like the War of Northern Liberal Regression.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

```

```



CoolWill said:


> These days it's more like the War of Northern Liberal Regression.


Stupid carpet baggers :vs_mad:


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

wirenuting said:


> is that a nut driver on it?
> Does that bit have the old style shank?
> 
> Mine are wooden handle also and i welded a 1/4 driver on to the old style shank


Here's a close up of the only piece that comes out.







This appears to be pressed in or maybe welded in.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

flyboy said:


> Here's a close up of the only piece that comes out.
> View attachment 135474
> 
> This appears to be pressed in or maybe welded in.
> View attachment 135476




These are the original style bits. I had taken one and welded a 1/4 nut driver on it.. Still works well, but with a slight wobble. The rest of the bits work great.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I use a Yankee when I have A lot of trim out to do. I have the adaptor so I can use modern hex drive bits.
LC


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

I still have mine, from my Grand Dad actually. Still works fine and the battery never dies.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> I use a Yankee when I have A lot of trim out to do. I have the adaptor so I can use modern hex drive bits.
> LC


Where did you get an adapter?

I've been thinking of getting the new style driver that has a 1/4"hex chuck end on it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Just looked for the adapter, some run close to $50 so this was a great find will be ordering in the am.

http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=57809&cat=


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

That is the adapter I have.


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

CoolWill said:


> I don't like Yankees... of any kind.





460 Delta said:


> Still fighting the War Of Northern Aggression ?


Imagine my surprise, and some chagrin, when I found that my "famous" ancestor (we all have one) is Elbridge Gerry.

...you know...the guy who "invented" Gerrymandering.

cool story brolain:


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I came across another Yankee adapter, this one's made in Germany by the same company making the new hex chuck Yankee drivers. It's a collet type chuck, same one they have on the drivers. 

https://www.highlandwoodworking.com/schroederspiralratchetscrewdriverhexadapterlarge.aspx


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> I came across another Yankee adapter, this one's made in Germany by the same company making the new hex chuck Yankee drivers. It's a collet type chuck, same one they have on the drivers.
> 
> https://www.highlandwoodworking.com/schroederspiralratchetscrewdriverhexadapterlarge.aspx


When I googled adapters originally the ones that looked like that came up for $49.95, I figured for that price I'd order the driver.

I've got the other one coming.


----------



## Wiredindallas (Aug 9, 2018)

The one I had in the 1950's was metal and the top screwed off to reveal stored bits in the handle.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

I can't see seriously carrying one around for anything besides the novelty.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

TGGT said:


> I can't see seriously carrying one around for anything besides the novelty.


Completely cordless an green.


Good for plate screws for those challenged with an offset driver.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Completely cordless an green.
> 
> 
> Good for plate screws for those challenged with an offset driver.


Yep, I used to use a yankee driver for plate screws, but once I discovered the wiggly, that's really even better. It's not really worth the weight to me to carry an impact when you're just terminating / trimming. 

It is still useful to me with plastic anchors, I can carry the small SDS drill for the holes and drive the screws with the yankee, better than dragging around two power tools. 

It's still worth carrying at times when it's not worth the weight to carry the impact.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> Yep, I used to use a yankee driver for plate screws, but once I discovered the wiggly, that's really even better. It's not really worth the weight to me to carry an impact when you're just terminating / trimming.
> 
> It is still useful to me with plastic anchors, I can carry the small SDS drill for the holes and drive the screws with the yankee, better than dragging around two power tools.
> 
> It's still worth carrying at times when it's not worth the weight to carry the impact.


I used the offset (wiggly) drivers forever and I'm still good with them for flat head screws. I did move up to the double ended bit style a while back.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I used the offset (wiggly) drivers forever and I'm still good with them for flat head screws. I did move up to the double ended bit style a while back.


I love the flip bit wiggly. Great for trim out/punch list time.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

The last couple of threads about the old Yankee screwdrivers made me want to grab my dads to try it out. He had a few. Then I just figured I’d buy a used one for $25.00. I picked up the shorter 135A because I could see actual having it in an apron on trim out day. I might use it someday, but it probably is just a novelty. At least it doesn’t take up much room.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

TGGT said:


> I love the flip bit wiggly. Great for trim out/punch list time.



Yup and easier to carry than an impact.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

That ain't gonna cut it on my trim crew! 
I need a 12 volt to install the devices. Way faster.
I'm very disappointed with the talk going on around here. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

zac said:


> That ain't gonna cut it on my trim crew!
> I need a 12 volt to install the devices. Way faster.
> I'm very disappointed with the talk going on around here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

splatz said:


> It's still worth carrying at times when it's not worth the weight to carry the impact.



I use a 2AH battery on my Milwaukee impact, it doesn’t weigh much and makes making up screw terminals a breeze. 

That said, if I had a yankee, I’d carry it. Just because it’s cool and effective


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

Wiredindallas said:


> The one I had in the 1950's was metal and the top screwed off to reveal stored bits in the handle.





Have one that is stamped "Western Electric" .


----------



## rjniles (Aug 1, 2011)

Norcal said:


> Have one that is stamped "Western Electric" .


This is the model i used back in the 60s as a Telco installer. The originals were made by Stanley. Now they cost $75, bet they were under $10 back then.


----------

